# Износ изображения отображения регистров



## Bach21 (23 Июл 2020)

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! 

Вопрос изложу кратко, лапидарно: в процессе эксплуатации аккордеона Pigini (5 лет) немного стёрся рисунок регистра. Как исправить, чем КУЛЬТУРНО РЕСТАВРИРОВАТЬ? Не корректором же "подрисовывать")


----------



## Alex33 (24 Июл 2020)

Bach21, где фото?


----------



## Alex33 (28 Июл 2020)

Без фото трудно, что-либо посоветовать. У "Pigini" разные варианты условных изображений на регистрах... Думаю, что не большая стёртость рисунка у регистра, никак не влияет на качество Вашей игры.  Да и предлагать, что-то кустарное для "Pigini" не нужно. Только менять на новые, у мастера.


----------



## vev (28 Июл 2020)

Фото, конечно же, неплохо посмотреть...

Alex33,
это не наш подход... Какие такие "новые"? Краска - наше все


----------



## Kuzalogly (28 Июл 2020)

Скажу как я делаю всем.
Дремель с самой тоненькой шарошечкой. Лаки бабские для ногтей, чёрный и белый. Вместо кистей- зубочистка. Дальше рассказывать?


----------



## Alex33 (28 Июл 2020)

Bach21 написал(а):


> в процессе эксплуатации аккордеона Pigini (5 лет) немного стёрся рисунок регистра.


По этой фразе от Bach21, можно предположить, что на этом аккордеоне Pigini закончили консерваторию). Как правило, после 5 лет, инструменту нужен хороший ремонт). Видимо, Bach21 желает его продать и спрашивает, как создать товарный вид инструменту. Если угадал, то можно сделать, как советует Kuzalogly).


----------

